# Still not losing my pregnancy weight after miscarrage...



## perezv0

Hi there,

We miscarried/had an emerg D/C exactly a month ago and I still have not gotten a period. (I was around 11 wks...)

I have always worked out and ate really well...and when I got pregnant I gained 10 pounds in my first trimester without changing ANYTHING - still worked out everyday and ate just as well...I never eat junk food...Not many women gain much weight in their first trimester but I REALLY did....Has this happened to anyone else??? 

Anyways...its been a month and I am still at the exact same weight... my hormones are hopefully dropping as they should....I thought the drop in hormone levels would help me shed some of these pounds...sorry I am just so upset about the miscarrage and now not being able to fit into ANY of my clothes.... I was already 125ish pounds before I got pregnant (which is larger for me having a 5'2 petite frame) and now I am closer to 140....

Maybe I am just focusing on this to forget about other things(...but i feel like i have come to terms with my miscarrage)....I dont know...I am just so uncomfortable in my own skin....

sorry I am just an emotional mess...


----------



## danielle19

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
When I had my mcs my stomach looked bloated but went down after about a month though i was only about 5 weeks gone each time.
Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## akamummy

:hugs:to you Perez :hugs:
Sorry for your loss chicken!

I am going through the same kind of things! I had a m/c and d&c at 11 1/2 weeks:cry:... and that was a month ago! And I too had put on weight! I have only JUST gotten my period...but as for weight, well, time will only tell! I have a tummy pouch! But Im thinkin positive :mrgreen: and it WILL go away! :D

You might like to try taking some multi vitamins...Im taking VITEX (you can get it in any health shop)...it helps regulate periods etc...also it HELPS A LOT with PMS!!! :lol: But I found that as soon as I was feeling better it was easier to lose weight (not that I find it easy anyway...but hope you know what I mean). Just give it a go...talk to the natrapath there if you are taking any meds...But you may find it might just help you to start feeling a little better! :hugs: 

But I do feel for you though! :hugs: Hang in there chicken, dont give up hope ok? :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Hi, I suffered an early MC so know how you must be feeling and the weight issue is sometimes worse for us small people (i'm 5ft!). Stress sometimes makes you put weight on and can be responsible for you not being able to shift it. Bit of a vicious circle as you are stressed because of weight! You need to find something to take your mind off things - easier said than done I know. I found an dance/exercise class that i could go to once a wek and forget my cares for an hour. Also funny films and Chick Lit books. All these little things help me escape for a while.

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## perezv0

thank you so much for all your nice comments and support. I really appreciate it! :hug:
I am just trying to walk everywhere now and get on the treadmill everyday. I am just going to try and forget about the whole weight thing... stressing about it wont help me loose any....however I am worried that if I don't pay attention to it I will just balloon..


----------



## suzan

I am so sorry for your loss.

When I miscarried, I felt fat too. I was scared of working out and doing other things.. though I wasnt very far along, I still felt bloated and full all the time!

Don't forget that u still havent got a period, and that would be for sure something that could be affecting ur weight.

My habit of eating healthy and exercised diminished a lot after my miscarriages. I feel scared to exercise bec what if I am in the 2ww and conceiving? it's psychological I know! but its something I cant control well. I eat healthier though, but still havent lost the weight too..

Hope u feel better and lose those extra pounds.. and I am sure tons of ladies have been thru that! :hugs:


----------



## cocosprinkle

I feel the same, i miscarried at five months and I just can't Shift the weight, my problem is Im scared to work on my tummy. I know the baby has gone but It's like some kind of weird psychological block!


----------

